# How to use table 508.4 IBC



## DLC (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everybody, I am just getting started as a building inspector so I have lots of questions. My friend told me about this website so I figured I would post up.

I am looking at the 2009 IBC table 508.4

Lets say we have an S2 and an F1 occupancy. If I look at the F2 in the horizontal column and S1 in the vertical I get a 2 hour fire separation in a non-sprinkled building.

Now run it backwards

S1 in the horizontal column and F2 in the vertical and I get a dashed line.

As far as I have ever seen a table should run the same both ways? I don't see any explanation on how to run the table, and I don't see it in the commentary book either. I also don't see a dash defined anywhere?

Again I am very green at this so I am sure I am just missing something. But thanks for the help.

DLC

PS I am assuming this is in the correct section because that is the book I was referencing.


----------



## north star (Apr 10, 2012)

*= ~ =*

DLC,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!   

You have mixed different occupancy groups in your example.

[ "S2 & F1"..........and..........."F2 & S1" ].........Please clarify some

more.

I have always read down in the first column and then across

to find the fire rating application.

*= ~ =*


----------



## codeworks (Apr 10, 2012)

i've understood that to be a "it doesn't work", we're stillin 06, it's the same table, differenrt heading, welcome aboard, the questions never stop, nor does the learning


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 10, 2012)

The dashed line is there to show where not to look. You only look at the area that has a reference 1hr, 2hr, 3hr, 4hr, no separation, and not permitted.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy the forum


----------



## north star (Apr 10, 2012)

*~ + ~*

We kept the `03 Table when we adopted the `06 I-codes family.

It is more restrictive, but it is also easier to understand and apply.

*~ + ~*


----------



## DLC (Apr 10, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> The dashed line is there to show where not to look. You only look at the area that has a reference 1hr, 2hr, 3hr, 4hr, no separation, and not permitted.


Maybe that's the answer right there. So am I understanding the dash is there to keep you from getting the other alternative answer?


----------



## DLC (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and thanks for the well wishes, it's appreciated. I got A LOT to learn....


----------



## cda (Apr 10, 2012)

Come on in the water is fine

Suggest you attend as many code classes as you can

Welcome, from still code confused

Do you want to say what state you are in??


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 11, 2012)

DLC said:
			
		

> Maybe that's the answer right there. So am I understanding the dash is there to keep you from getting the other alternative answer?


you got it now.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum DLC, wealth of info available here.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 11, 2012)

DLC said:
			
		

> Maybe that's the answer right there. So am I understanding the dash is there to keep you from getting the other alternative answer?


  It makes sure there is only one answer.


----------



## DLC (Apr 11, 2012)

Very good guys. I am in Wa. Thanks for all the help. I'm sure you'll all be hearing from me soon =)


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome DLC


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome my son, The Table is no longer redundant.  You start with the first category alphabetically and then scan across until you find the second.  The answer is the answer.

All the dashes down below simply mean that the answer has already been provided.  Would suggest it might be worthwhile to spend some time in the commentary.

Good Luck.


----------

